# New: 1370 - Metroid Zero Mission (U) *Size Fix*



## TmP_stryk (Feb 4, 2004)

* 1370 - Metroid Zero Mission USA 64Mbits (TRaSHMaN)*








Languages: English
Save Type : SRAM_V113 (256Kbit)[/p]


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 4, 2004)

I cant wait!


----------



## accolon (Feb 4, 2004)

It's there, it's there, IT'S THERE! Yay!


----------



## warrblade (Feb 4, 2004)

FINALLY!!! Lets see this masterpiece! I hope its better than Fusion


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Feb 4, 2004)

keeper owns everyone


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 4, 2004)

1)  Sorry to Keeper for any crap we gave him.  We just didn't want to be led on.

2)  Keeper should practically have his own release group for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3)  As a promise to in the other thread:  Keeper, I love you.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 4, 2004)

yes Keeper is our lord and Master.......sorry I was so skeptical.......but you know with all the fakes that were going around, it was hard not to be.


----------



## esrion (Feb 4, 2004)

SO happy i brought my linker cable to work with me today.....

but excuse for my ignorance...is this a trashman dump?  unless keeper is trashman, shouldn't it say independent or something?  anyway, minor question.


edit: ah. okay.  tks pancake.


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Feb 4, 2004)

i think theyre going with trashman as the rls group and keeper as the supplier


----------



## bluemax (Feb 4, 2004)

Keeper for the win!


----------



## neveras (Feb 4, 2004)

you know I have been coming to gbatemp for almost a year now, never really posting in the forums but quite often talking on Irc in the room, now recently (read:5 minutes ago) I logged on expecting to chat with people and the like, maybe get a rom or two, so while in i realised the place was moderated (couldn't chat) so i just picked a random mod and asked him what was going, I was incredibly civil and instead he asted like a total ass and never answered my question so I called him an ass and was kicked, and while I shouldn';t have called him an ass all i wanted was something simple, the least he could have done was direct me to someone else or say he was busy, frankly I don't like metroid, not a fan of platformers So it's not like I logged on about that.. there I said my piece maybe it will catch someone's attention, learn some goddamned civility


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Feb 4, 2004)

oh god...


----------



## neveras (Feb 4, 2004)

no seriously, I understand you must have 500 retards a day asking for it but some people have different tastes, just asking not to be blown off for no reason


----------



## The Ant (Feb 4, 2004)

YES, Great news...

2 months, without playing my GBA... 
I think I gonna use my Linker tonight...

I loved Metroid Fusion, this one should be the same...


----------



## TmP_stryk (Feb 4, 2004)

oh it is.. The music is great!


----------



## LiQuid! (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, a lot of us were really skeptical of Keeper, but damn if he didn't pull through.  Big credit to you buddy.  I'll begin work on my shrine to you sometime next week.


----------



## Keeper (Feb 4, 2004)

I can assure you, this game is worth the wait... its awesome!


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Feb 4, 2004)

Aww man, anyone want to message me so I can get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(or atleast set up a torrent)


----------



## warrblade (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll have the rom in 7 minutes, YAY!!!


----------



## matt1freek (Feb 4, 2004)

finally people are going to stop bugging out for this game..including me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DONT SAY THE M-WORD


----------



## Dogg Thang (Feb 4, 2004)

Heh, this is hilarious! Irc is nuts! I can't help feeling we all worked ourselves and everyone else into a frenzy about Metroid Zero. Really hope it doesn't disappoint now...

Dogg.


----------



## Smirre (Feb 4, 2004)

NIIIIIIIIIIICE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




kewl game


----------



## kiczek (Feb 4, 2004)

heh +m ROCKs no more crazyness! well now that it's released people can go back to normal I hope!


----------



## djgarf (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(kiczek @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> heh +m ROCKs no more crazyness! well now that it's released people can go back to normal I hope!


they will play it 20 minutes then be back bitchin about the next release they want,it's always the same u should know that by now kiczek lol!!


----------



## xero (Feb 4, 2004)

Might as well just wait for it to make the rounds.  I can never connect to IRC for some reason... (probably firewall? dunno)  And I'll be picking it up at Gamestop next week anyways. So if I wait, I wait.

Although...I am pretty damn pumped at the moment.


----------



## kiwibonga (Feb 4, 2004)

So... That means no !list, no !triggers, except for advertisers who have /ctcp triggers...

*connects to EFNet* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So... Like other trashman releases I bet something's wrong with the rom... I mean there has to be a defect somewhere... It'll be replaced with the Eurasia release like usual.. lol


----------



## Red (Feb 4, 2004)

Trashman overdumped again. It's 64mbit. You can trim it to 8353588 bytes.

Have phun


----------



## Viper20184 (Feb 4, 2004)

Metroid Fusion Link.. what does that do?


----------



## shingyau (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(Red @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> Trashman overdumped again. It's 64mbit. You can trim it to 8353588 bytes.
> 
> Have phun


Oh - there is a God! God, thankyou


----------



## Wiz_Dom (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(shingyau @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Red @ Feb 4 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Trashman overdumped again. It's 64mbit. You can trim it to 8353588 bytes.
> ...


overdumped or not..10x keeper
made my month(s)


----------



## T-hug (Feb 4, 2004)

Try GBA Tool Advance by coolhj in our tools section to auto trim the ROM, see if it does work at 64mb.


----------



## djgarf (Feb 4, 2004)

a sizefixed rom is already available and also a ips patch to make the overdump 64mbit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy

no one's perfect but we try lol


----------



## T-hug (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice, hey read teh staff forum mR gArF0rz !


----------



## TmP_stryk (Feb 4, 2004)

heya thugz no efnet for j00r arse today eh?


----------



## Deanwick (Feb 4, 2004)

Waaa-aaa-hooooooo!!!!!

I`ve been coming to this forum 50 times/day for the last month, waiting for these news and finally it`s true!!!!!

Heh, guess I`ll be getting a bit downtime from the forums now, this is the only 2k4 title I`ve wanted to play so I`m going to whack it like it should be whacked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## T-hug (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(stryk @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> heya thugz no efnet for j00r arse today eh?


Internet is dead at home, well pissed off


----------



## TmP_stryk (Feb 4, 2004)

lol sorry to hear m8. Hope it gets fixed for you soon.


----------



## accolon (Feb 4, 2004)

Heh, that's why they're called "Trashman" - they always keep the trash at the end of ROMs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't understand why it's simple SRAM save, I expected something more... difficult.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Feb 4, 2004)

YAY!
*salivation*
can't wait to play!


----------



## Bamboo (Feb 4, 2004)

HAHAAAAA!!!!! you all suck hear coem the ROM SHE IS SO BETTER THAN YOU GO HOME I NEED TO PLAY THE GAMESSSSSSS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogg Thang (Feb 4, 2004)

This is going to sound stupidly obvious but, wow, it really is a remake of the original! I sort of expected a retelling of the original story but not necessarily the same layout. I'm surprised how close the maps are to that first game. Seems a little easier than the original though.

Heh, I suppose the clue would have been people calling it a 'remake'...

Dogg.


----------



## GimpyBob (Feb 4, 2004)

OMGWTFBBQ.

I hope you guys aren't pulling my leg here.


----------



## AngelHunter (Feb 4, 2004)

Forget the ROM. I'm buying this thing from BestBuy. That way, I'm encourging Nintendo for a change.


----------



## Hovercraft (Feb 4, 2004)

We're not worthy, We're not worthy!


----------



## TelcoLou (Feb 4, 2004)

A buddy of mine tried to trim it, and it wouldn't work. Anyway, I'm impatient, so I flashed it ... as-is at 128Mb. Holy **** does it rock!


----------



## bladerx (Feb 4, 2004)

Finally, my sleepless waiting nights are over. Now my sleepless gaming nights have begun.


----------



## Magus (Feb 4, 2004)

i'm the only one that doesn't care for this game so much? ^__^'
i mean it's a nice game i will play it but some people here seem they would sell their soul for a copy of this! =P


----------



## Bamboo (Feb 4, 2004)

how do i make it 64 ?
EDIT : no worries did it used the gbatemp over dump fixer in tools form this site


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 4, 2004)

sweeeet! I just ´finished Sword of Mana, time to r0xx Metroid!"!! =D


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Feb 4, 2004)

The Splash is EXCELLENT 10/10 It makes the release of the game even more exciting. Can't wait to get play this I bet it's one of the best games ever made.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 4, 2004)

im playing it, im playing it!!!

hehehe the game roxx hard !!!! i got a game to play see ya ^^


----------



## berlinka (Feb 4, 2004)

Metroid like a boot on think,
The gun's fire rise like strong mud,
Redemption, like I, who makes hearing
Filth is over, with levers all SICK!!

Which Mud brings the zero shine,
Strong snake's breath in head,
With funk I do live like doom,
Watching the love like love hates hatred.

Fear is a not, labyrinths of pests
Screameye with a tieknot and rock,
Will the filth in it's pleasure fulfill
the zero mission, eternity, collapse.

ZIP, POWER LIKE POWER off.
Offering sickness alike, with wealth
Shut, run, shoot them up...shut
Helmet tight like bushes in her 

Off her, on her, without him,
The Metroid's Vomit in fifty hearts
No then fourty, then NOT!
Hear, inhale a writhing heartbeat.

Slithering thanks to the keeper,
sleeper am I who thinks in vain,
the Mission is, the Mission has,
the Mission laughs, missionfingers,

eye EYE, HAVE FAITH. Christ in game
The devilish hounds cry faithfully 
reproducing fresh flesh with blood,
and me there writhing....There!


----------



## slayerz (Feb 4, 2004)

i can finally sleep


----------



## Akoji (Feb 4, 2004)

the gfx are so nice , and i nerver play the first one , so it like a new game for me ^^


----------



## trunten (Feb 4, 2004)

Loving the big picture.
I want it.
Can I borrow it and use it for a fan site?


----------



## ACaed (Feb 4, 2004)

So, what's the story behind this? It was released as 128, and is really 64mb? Is this right?

Can someone tell me?


----------



## burndick (Feb 4, 2004)

I love it......

UAAUUUUUUUUUUU

I didn't play the first one. So this is great for me.


----------



## Jei (Feb 4, 2004)

Heh... I KNEW it was going to be released WHILE I SLEEP, it's ALWAYS that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I didn't got the crowded fservs


----------



## ACaed (Feb 4, 2004)

*waits for an answer, see two posts above...*


----------



## Vizenzo (Feb 4, 2004)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW METROID METROID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD !!!!!!


----------



## Mclaren_84314 (Feb 4, 2004)

Finally, but still have too wait until moday for it!!


----------



## yugi999 (Feb 4, 2004)

omg omg cool Metroid Zero Mission omg 
go to download is  bye

lol Vizenzo

ps hi all


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 4, 2004)

Ah crap! I still have to wait a few more hours before I can download and play this game. Damn you, work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw nice pic, Opium.


----------



## Jei (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, I'm finally playing it... Impressions...

- Damn you Nintendo and your sound booms, I bet if I played Fusion with no sound the Sa-x would be like any other enemy... =P
- The reason I still am a sound slave? Good music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Why the hell the shots are so freaking short-ranged??
- And worse, Samus don't attach to platform's edges anymore ;_;

... Well, at least she still wall-jumps ^^,
And now back to my playing until I starve XD


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(Jei @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> Wow, I'm finally playing it... Impressions...
> 
> - Damn you Nintendo and your sound booms, I bet if I played Fusion with no sound the Sa-x would be like any other enemy... =P
> - The reason I still am a sound slave? Good music
> ...


why don't you play the game i little more and find out that there are upgrades for weapons


----------



## NeoBahamut (Feb 4, 2004)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
It's here!!!!!
I can't wait anymore!!!

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 4, 2004)

My little site will probably die from this, but, *shrug*

Savefile with Fusion connectivity gallery open.

Savestate directly to the gallery.

For those that don't have Fusion, or are using an emulator. The gallery is quite awesome. And for the impatient, the gallery in under Options in the file select menu.

edit: Ok, it doesn't seem to wanna work. I'm gonna try some other things to possibly fix it.

Ok, the savestate should most certainly work. The savefile itself should be fine for hardware, I think. Either way, I plan on uploading the gallery after a while. But for now, I'm off to enjoy the game.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 4, 2004)

*DLed it*
*Playing it*
*Never played the original Metroid*
Sweeeeeeeeet =)


----------



## Squiffy (Feb 4, 2004)

FUCKING HELL ITS HERE!
>_>


----------



## root02 (Feb 4, 2004)

W0000h000000!!!!!

The time... is NOW!

GROG!!!
*SLAM!!!*






[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## THE FROZEN (Feb 4, 2004)

I played it for the last few hours, and I beat it, darn it was short  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But well, i missed many items, my rate is 62%, and the game has some replay value(the unlockable stuff is kinda good ^^ )


----------



## Reploid Ayla (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(Magus @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> i'm the only one that doesn't care for this game so much? ^__^'
> i mean it's a nice game i will play it but some people here seem they would sell their soul for a copy of this! =P


nah, im not freaking out, Fusion was alright

but i dont think this will be revolutionary


----------



## Myke (Feb 4, 2004)

WOOHOOO what a nice surprise to wake up to...and I thought this was going to be another crappy day at school.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 4, 2004)

Now I have nothing to look forward to. *sad*


----------



## bandidoquest (Feb 4, 2004)

what's so special in Metroid?


----------



## Sharkhelm (Feb 4, 2004)

Fantastic! Finally, after all this time a decent game is released! I can't wait!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(bandidoquest @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> what's so special in Metroid?


Hold thine tongue thou heretic!


----------



## Joseph Blanx (Feb 4, 2004)

The best Rom of 2004.  A week early!!!  I can't believe I now have it.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Feb 4, 2004)

Man I was asleep! Dammit. That would not have been so bad because people can update my server by sending me the rom. BUT when I looked this morning my server got BANNED for (ALAVANCHE??) excessive flooding? Huh? Oh well. I'm serving MZM now so all is well. I'm off to work and play MZM!


----------



## SeZMehK (Feb 4, 2004)

omg so many people are reading this topic heh. anway ill get the game any second now XD


----------



## Koekie (Feb 4, 2004)

elite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and opium's art to celebrate.

yay /me goes off to d/l


----------



## Gamer (Feb 4, 2004)

really a great game, i like it a lot!!


----------



## CharlieF (Feb 4, 2004)

Man, anybody else want those actions figures you see in the Gallery that opens up with the link to Metroid Fusion?  Where do you buy them?  I'm headed to ebay right now!


----------



## Dogg Thang (Feb 4, 2004)

Is GBA Super Metroid dumped yet?

little joke

but you kow it's only a matter of time

Dogg.


----------



## Darkforce (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow... there isn't as much...*OMG!!1! tH e Nu m3Tr01d GeAM iZ Oot!!!!1111!!* as I thought there would be in this topic.

*Casually walks away and downloads game*.


----------



## Smirre (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(ACaed @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> It was released as 128, and is really 64mb? Is this right?


Yup. SizeFix release is the correct(64mb) and it is available


----------



## T-hug (Feb 4, 2004)

Just beat in under 3 hours.

Will post a few screens in a min and the sav on GBASaves.

Theres one area I didn't fully explore which makes me think Mother Brain isn't the final boss.


----------



## Cortex (Feb 4, 2004)

Too short game, finished in less than 4h and with 66% (normal mode).

It's a good game, but why are they making such short games.

I will replay to find all items, but it's not so funny.

Cortex


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 4, 2004)

Man! Many people have already beaten it while I just got started on it. Curse my work for taking so much of my time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feel just like the original Metroid, only a bit easier with all the new abilities that were added since then such as firing diagonaly. Boy, will I be busy all night long for this one.


----------



## CharlieF (Feb 4, 2004)

Where is GBA Saves now?
I can't get to it here anymore?
http://www.gbasaves.com/


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(CharlieF @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> Where is GBA Saves now?
> I can't get to it here anymore?
> http://www.gbasaves.com/


The site is now at www.gbasaves.net. You'll find the files you're looking for there.


----------



## Jei (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(-Sir ReBoRn- @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> why don't you play the game i little more and find out that there are upgrades for weapons


Whee, sorry ^^; Well, I never played the original, and if memory serves, in Super AND Fusion Samus had the long shot from the beginning, with no need of upgrades... why that? If it's right then why would she need to re-get all the other abilities minus this particular one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*tired*
I'm going to continue playing soon... lol @ "Analysis inconclusive."


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 4, 2004)

Good question...

Samus may have gotten the ong shot at the beginning of Metroid 2 (GB), Super Metroid (SNES), Fusion (GBA) and Prime (GC) but, in the original game on the NES, she didn't so I guess the long shot is a permanent upgrade for the entire serie.


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok, I put up all the images in the Fusion connectivity gallery. Enjoy.

Fusion Gallery

Hope it lasts.


----------



## tomservo6 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I wish Nintendo would spend their time and money developing NEW games in their series instead of re-hashed versions of the exact same games they released several years ago (Mario, Zelda, now Metroid). I realize that some haven't played those but Nintendo might as well release a game that everyone can be excited about, not just those few younger players. Yeesh, those GBA developers must have the easiest job in the industry - here's a completed game, don't worry about any new character, story, or level design, just make it work on this GBA.


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 4, 2004)

Tom, before you make yourself look like anymore of a fool, please, research your topic. There's a big difference between a remake, and a port.


----------



## Hovercraft (Feb 4, 2004)

what does it mean by size fix?


----------



## Joseph Blanx (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't care if it is a remake, or if it's too short, or whatever.  THIS GAME IS THE SHIT.  Brings back so many memories.


----------



## iceman9414 (Feb 4, 2004)

lol, you crucified him and now your ressurecting him. Why not just name him jesus..lol


----------



## tomservo6 (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh, thanks for the tip. I didn't realize that that I used the word "remake" in my post. Wait. I didn't. Whatever you want to call it, it's still the same game. Fun but nothing new.


----------



## Deanwick (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(tomservo6 @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. I wish Nintendo would spend their time and money developing NEW games in their series instead of re-hashed versions of the exact same games they released several years ago (Mario, Zelda, now Metroid). I realize that some haven't played those but Nintendo might as well release a game that everyone can be excited about, not just those few younger players. Yeesh, those GBA developers must have the easiest job in the industry - here's a completed game, don't worry about any new character, story, or level design, just make it work on this GBA.


Well, for one thing I don`t see any wrong with Nintendo remaking this, since the original game is so old (almost 20 years,am I wrong?) that many gamers have not played this before, or if have, never finished it, because to be honest, it lacked many important features that Super Metroid had. Most importantly ability to save w/o password and a map...even though I finished the game in the old days, I got very confused many times and even mapped the game myself with good`ole pencil and paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Secondly, this game is a bit like Super Mario Allstars on SNES, I mean that the game is very much the same but with new technology it`s been made more accessible. Plus the unlockable features of course.

If one game still needs remaking, it`s Metroid 2. I really hope that N won`t bother remaking Super Metroid, since the game itself is perfect and if someone wants to play the game and never owned and SNES, theres always the emulators. Nothing like owning the real thing of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do agree, though that some of the remakes are pretty harsh cashing, Zelda 3 for example. Four Swords was a nice addon, but too short and not many(especially younger ones)gamers ever could play it...I oppose the fact that many new cool things depend on how much stuff you have bought and therefore how much money you`ve brought to Nintendo.

Anyway, I`m really enjoying Zero Mission because of the new features that boost a great game, which IMO got too little attention at it`s time and was hampered by the 8-bit technology...Argue with me if you want, I won`t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: When you write this much, there always will be typos... *sigh*...


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 4, 2004)

"here's a completed game, don't worry about any new character, story, or level design, just make it work on this GBA."

Yea, it's pretty apparent that that's exactly what Zero Mission is. The same character, story, and level design as the original Metroid. Yup.


----------



## ChiroToB (Feb 4, 2004)

It's always fun to see a quality remake... this certainly isn't a "re-hash" as that term is generally deragatory.  Yeah, N is remaking many of it's games, but none of them have suffered any loss in quality... and CERTAINLY not this game.  The original, if you knew the game, was a bit short, as is this one.  For those of us who know what we're getting into, then don't complain that its short...we knew that anyway.  For those who haven't experienced what this game is about... Why haven't you bothered to play it on pocketnes or some other emulator?  METROID fans played without maps, without save rooms, etc... we know our game.  The extras are nice, but that was still no reason to NOT play the original NES game when you have countless nes emulators plus pocketnes for the gba.  I still play the original to this very day.  OK, so I'm showing my 26 year old age...LOL... seriously, for those who haven't played it... enjoy Zero Misson...then go and try the NES original... you'll see how much more skilled you need to be as a Metroid player to do well in it.  -Chiro


----------



## megabug7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi I'm new.

Just wanted to add my two cents.

Metroid Zero Mission rules and is totally different to the original. In fact it's like playing a new game.
I can't recall Crateria being in the original, so that's definitely a bonus.

I love it.


----------



## assassinz (Feb 4, 2004)

Regarding re-makes and re-hashing, the movie industry re-hashes and resurrects old classics (and old crap)all the time. 
Old vhs titles get re-released on DVD and as special editions with extras. 
Why not video games?


----------



## Goa (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello every one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my first message on this board, hope Zero mission is as good as Fusion


----------



## Electricview (Feb 4, 2004)

So there is two trashman versions i've seen.. an 8 meg and 16 meg.. am i to understand there was 8 megs of PURe garbage just SHAVED off the rom and NOTHING is missing?!!? it will work perfectly and have all features/sounds and any little cutscenes all in tact?!!? 

Anyone want to verify, or tell me how this works?


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE(tomservo6 @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> Oh, thanks for the tip. I didn't realize that that I used the word "remake" in my post. Wait. I didn't. Whatever you want to call it, it's still the same game. Fun but nothing new.


That's where you're wrong. it's a whole new game. It's just based upon the first.
I do agree with you on actual ports though.

assassinz, that's why I hate the movie industry, unless the DVD has cool features. Most new movies are just rehashes.


----------



## DragonStefan (Feb 4, 2004)

DOPE SHHHHIT This Game is really awsom!!!!
Let's play together 24/7!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Magus (Feb 4, 2004)

finished game with 2.55 and 66% complete and i getted helmeted samus and the original metroid (P.S i think i have killed one boss more... my game didn't finish after mother brain)


----------



## bolton2 (Feb 4, 2004)

hmmm this is a remake of the nes version it seems, and here i thought it was a remake of the nes version.... normally to me this would be dissapointing, but this game ownz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im playing it now just got the long shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





rdit:nevermind just found out its a new game, but it still rocks


----------



## Mayhem_Aquarium (Feb 4, 2004)

I jus beat it!! I'm not goin to post any spoilers but first time through the game my clear time was 2:36:18 with a 63% collection rate. Now workin on hard mode (and possibly walkthrough if i have the time.)

edit: The ending i got was Samus taking her hemlet off.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Feb 4, 2004)

on the old nes one the more times u beat it the more she takes off


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Feb 4, 2004)

are you crazy playing through a game before its in stores and on the day its dumped lol


----------



## XmemphistoX (Feb 4, 2004)

anyone remember JUSTIN BAILEY
-------- ---------

Lol


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 4, 2004)

"on the old nes one the more times u beat it the more she takes off"

If you beat it under a certain time, she would be without her power suit in the ending, was how it worked.


----------



## Kajitani-Eizan (Feb 4, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks for the tip. I didn't realize that that I used the word "remake" in my post. Wait. I didn't. Whatever you want to call it, it's still the same game. Fun but nothing new.



it's not just a difference in the word you use. compare the psx REMAKE of the snes Tales of Phantasia to the psx PORTS of the snes Final Fantasies IV, V, and VI and wonderswan color Final Fantasies I and II.

tales of phantasia psx, fans were ecstatic about. final fantasy psx, fans were also ecstatic about... but you could have simply emulated the snes/wonderswan games and gotten almost the exact same experience. not remotely true for tales of phantasia.


----------



## stonerhino83 (Feb 4, 2004)

To say the least I am a little disappointed with the newest Metroid release. I had really hoped that it would be a whole new story, but I’m not too shocked, Nintendo is in it for the money after all. 

Overall, the game appears to closely resemble the original Metroid as far as enemies, level design, characters, and some of the skills. However, it still manages to have a bit of replayablity given all the hidden items and upgrades throughout the levels.  The graphics have been beefed up a little bit, and the colors are definitely brighter so its easier to play on a small screen but at times appear almost “cartoon-ish”, if that’s a good word for it.  I can definately say that it will please most hardcore Metroid fans (i.e. GBATemp ppl, Nintendo Fans) but for most gamers the short play time might lead to some major disappointments after shelling out almost $30 for the game.

I was also a bit saddened to see a lack of animations for Samus. Apparently doing a good job on the sprite animation wasn’t top priority. All the enemies move fluently, but often the main character appears to have large gaps of animation while moving, especially while running. Even shots from the gun appear to have no consistency, even with some of the upgrades. 

That’s about covers it. Hope some of you find this post to be worthwhile.


----------



## Mayhem_Aquarium (Feb 4, 2004)

hahahaha as soon as i beat the game and unlocked the original metroid I tried the JUSTIN BAILEY code


----------



## Legend (Feb 4, 2004)

ARGH, WHERE HAVE I BEEN ALL DAY!?

**gets on mIRC faster than one could blink**


----------



## Vizenzo (Feb 4, 2004)

come on play friends !!!!!!!


----------



## Myke (Feb 4, 2004)

if people say that this game is exactly same levels and character design then you are either stupid or haven't played this game...tell me where in the hell the chozo ruins are in the nes metroid, tell me why samus isn't green and wearing a pink suit under her armor? tell me where is that worm where you get the charge shot from in the nes metroid, I could go on....

anyway in my opinion this game is superior to fusion. The remixed music is freaking COOL!  the thing that bugged me in fusion was that you were in a space station, I didn't get that isolation feel I have always had in all the metroids. now THIS is metroid the way it's meant to be played . Kinda funny how now you only need 1 missle for the red doors...weird...*goes back to playing*


----------



## radical dreamer (Feb 4, 2004)

I made a useful code for anyone who likes to read in Japanese.

*Translate Game to Japanese!*
33000020 0001
*Not sure if the whole game is in Japanese, though what I've seen is.
Oh, and when you turn the code off, I think the game goes back to english.

[Did this game come out in the US first?]


----------



## ReyVGM (Feb 4, 2004)

And now we know mother brain's ship is actually the ship that got wrecked in the wrecked ruins area in super metroid!

Even the little chubby robots are there


----------



## Myke (Feb 4, 2004)

quite funny how the motherbrain eye looks like th elord of the ring eye lol


----------



## ReyVGM (Feb 4, 2004)

Hahah, I thought the very same thing.


----------



## radical dreamer (Feb 5, 2004)

A correction to my post above:

*Translate game to Japanese*
33000C4F 0001

Er, the last one I posted would change back to english if you turned off the code, this one won't.


----------



## El Bastardo (Feb 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Myke @ Feb 5 2004 said:


> if people say that this game is exactly same levels and character design then you are either stupid or haven't played this game...tell me where in the hell the chozo ruins are in the nes metroid,


This is NOT an 1 to 1 port from the NES title, it's a remake with added extra levels and so on so there is your answer.

Oh wow I'm crying inwardly of happyness... playing it right now and LOVE IT SO MUCH.
Memories from the past overflowing my (mother-) brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Seems I will finish it very fast too because I can remember near all of the passages.


I hope they will remake Super metroid too. Sure they also should stick to new games but...HELL I just love this kind of retro!!


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm a bit late but so glad I checked here before eating dinner.
IT'S OUT!
EARLY DUMP!
*explodes*
Why am I here?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Must go play Metroid!
*explodes again*


----------



## BadnessOnTheBrai (Feb 5, 2004)

Gamespy Article
http://www.gamespy.com/interviews/february...ry04/metroidzm/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Metroid Creator Talks Zero Mission
> The next Metroid installment is still over a week from release, but Nintendo's esteemed Mr. Sakamoto is already spilling some of its secrets, as well as tales of its origin.
> 
> QUOTESakamoto even revealed that 25 to 30 percent of the game takes place after the pivotal battle with Mother Brain -- which marked the end of the NES Metroid.



So if you've finished it allread and thing it's short, you may be wrong.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These other good info in there about Sakamoto thoughts on remaking other parts of the series.


----------



## zloty (Feb 5, 2004)

ok so can anyone give a mini review of this game plz? i still havent even played metroid fusion yet, i gotta get through aria of sorrow first cause i dont wanna get confuzed by playing them both at the same time lol


----------



## lutomes (Feb 5, 2004)

Damn it is a good game. I avoided IRC for a couple of days because of it, but came in just after the release. Quite nice timing.

And congrats on Opium for getting your art on the front page. I dont come here that much, so I'm not sure if there was a comp or something. But still its great work.


----------



## Neo2x (Feb 5, 2004)

This is great, thanks Keeper.


----------



## TonyCool (Feb 5, 2004)

hey guys... have you notice Samus big b00bs she have when you get killed?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She got a plastic surgery for this game... LOL!


----------



## Myke (Feb 5, 2004)

QUOTE(El Bastardo @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Myke @ Feb 5 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > if people say that this game is exactly same levels and character design then you are either stupid or haven't played this game...tell me where in the hell the chozo ruins are in the nes metroid,
> ...


dude I wasn't looking for an answer I was stating that some people are stupid that they decide not to play this game because they think it's a port. I know it's not a direct port dude =)


----------



## Shinji (Feb 5, 2004)

QUOTE(TonyCool @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> hey guys... have you notice Samus big b00bs she have when you get killed?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember, its HER telling the story this time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course there is going to be some stretching of the truth. . . hehehe

add one more tally mark for "great game" from me


----------



## salv (Feb 5, 2004)

pretty cool! just got it... is it just me or is samus's shots fade virtually a metre away from her... for eg: i duck down to shoot some parasite and he's about 2 metres away (virtually :S) and the dude dosint die until it's REALLY close to me... or is it that samus is weak?


----------



## Myke (Feb 5, 2004)

^ that's how the original nes metroid started, you will get the long shot soon.


----------



## Zendrik (Feb 5, 2004)

so...should i play Metroid on Prime first or this? I know they are the same game, but I never played the original and was wondering.


----------



## El Bastardo (Feb 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Myke @ Feb 5 2004 said:


> dude I wasn't looking for an answer I was stating that some people are stupid that they decide not to play this game because they think it's a port. I know it's not a direct port dude =)


Cool so in the end we both LOVE it. Great. So Snack time is over play on and on....


----------



## Myke (Feb 5, 2004)

^^ it goes metroid/metroid zero mission, metroid prime, metroid 2, super metroid, metroid fusion

^ and yes I'm glad we cleared the misunderstanding, rock on and play hard


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 5, 2004)

Zinge88- They're not the same game, Metroid Prime happen right after the original Metroid so playing Metroid: Zero Mission first would be better.
Of course, even if you play Metroid Prime first, you'll still enjoy Metroid: Zero Mission just the same anyway so no need to think too much over this and play them both to your heart's content.


----------



## ssj3kodakon (Feb 5, 2004)

What about the save type, will it work on a visoly falsh advance 256 mb.?


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 5, 2004)

Well it was a great game i beat it in 2 hours 55 mins on normal with a 58% collection rate now i got to beat it on hard.


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 5, 2004)

Good luck. Hard is just that... HARD. Energy tanks are only worth 50, missile upgrades are only worth 2. Super upgrades are of course only 1. That and the bosses/stronger enemies can usually take off a full tank of energy in one hit. So yea... it's tough. I like it.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 5, 2004)

ohhh now that is the challange i want


----------



## Myke (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah normal is cake so far

is it just me or does samus run, shoot, and drop bombs at a much faster and more constant rate than the other metroids? It looks like this game was meant for speed runs lol =)


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Feb 5, 2004)

I know Im really late but I dont control floods. 
^It probably is,
But ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!! *does happy dance*


----------



## gba2002 (Feb 5, 2004)

OMFG ist finally here. I cant wait. Im downloading now. Thank god for cable. mwhahaha.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Feb 5, 2004)

i am playing it.i haven`t played fusion.but still i am enjoying it.p.s i am not a hardcore metriod fan just playing it for fun.


----------



## ratana (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm excited to play this, the original is an absolute classic and is permanently flashed in my NES folder w/ pogoshell.  I spent hours playing this when I was a kid.

For those arguing the "why" in regards to rehashing/remaking classics, here's why.. The GBA is aimed squarely at approx 2 or 3 generations of people.. From people 15 years younger than me to people my age (I'm almost 25).  To most of you, it's a new platform game. To me and others, its a classic that we can now play again, relive our childhood,etc, with better graphics and some twists and extra features, not to mention, it's portable (I travel a lot and the gba sp is an airport lifesaver).  So Nintendo can make a lot of people happy that way.  Back in the day you didn't have online sites with maps, cheats, walkthoughs, etc.  If you were lucky there was the guide in nintendo power magazine.  So a game like this that had password saves where you start w/ 50 energy every time could take you weeks to beat or more.

I say to Nintendo, keep bringing them.  YOU don't have to buy them (me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thanks to my f2a ), the point is that they are making a lot of older heads like me happy, and a lot of younger, less picky people (who probably pay for their games and play them less often) happy too.

Now if only they'd remake/do a sequel for bionic commando.. That would be something!  I still play it w/ pocketnes.

Adam


----------



## .Ken^ (Feb 5, 2004)

I dont check the site for a day, and this pops up


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Feb 5, 2004)

Holy crap is there a lot of sequence breaking available. I thought I was doing what i was supposed to do, and blamo I'm at Ridley early right after getting the ice beam. That's not even the extreme, but that's just an example. You can skip the long beam entirely.

I was never big on sequence breaking, but it has been fun finding it out myself.


----------



## neonshadow (Feb 5, 2004)

Why do people dl from IRC? I just direct download my stuff from advance-power.


----------



## Opium (Feb 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Lynx The Dark @ Feb 4 2004 said:


> The Splash is EXCELLENT 10/10 It makes the release of the game even more exciting. Can't wait to get play this I bet it's one of the best games ever made.


/me makes a small bow
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got back from Sydney so i missed the release of Zero Mission and all the frenzy but I'm getting it now and i can't wait to play it.


----------



## Wortex (Feb 5, 2004)

You have beaten it, you enjoyed it, and probaly thought it was a bit too short... im gonna post this to increase the fun... 
The unlockables you probaly didnt know about

Gallery
Music room
Metroid nes game (original)
Metroid 2 (gb)
Some weird mini game (Wreckage)
Cheat mode


----------



## Dogg Thang (Feb 5, 2004)

Hmmm, can anyone confirm Metroid 2? That's the first I've heard of it on ZM...

Dogg.

Edit: By the way, a spoiler warning would have been appropriate.


----------



## Goku644 (Feb 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Wortex @ Feb 5 2004 said:


> You have beaten it, you enjoyed it, and probaly thought it was a bit too short... im gonna post this to increase the fun...
> The unlockables you probaly didnt know about
> 
> Gallery
> ...


Quick, Someone please post a save of the completed game of Metroid Zero Mission, with all that stuff unlocked.


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 5, 2004)

I seriously doubt that's true. For one, he didn't even mention that there are two galleries. The gallery you earn when finishing it, and the gallery you get for linking to Fusion.

Now I of course could be wrong. I obviously can't confirm things NOT being in the game just yet; I do hope I get proven wrong. But, I just seriously doubt it.


----------



## Garp (Feb 5, 2004)

Have I mentioned lately just how much I hate all the misinformation on these boards...The way people show up with no posts and no credibility...they lack any kind of evidence for the claim that they make...and they get a real thrill out of seeing people get worked up over their post. And that's okay, because nothing will happen to them and the damage is already done.
It's getting really, really, really old.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Wortex @ Feb 5 2004 said:


> Gallery
> Music room
> Metroid nes game (original)
> Metroid 2 (gb)
> ...


1) It's there, for me it's only got the one ending screen I've recieved but I assume it has all of them available.

2) Possible, but highly unlikely.

3) That's there, after you beat the game.

4) Lies. This was actually denounced by Nintendo at one point, I seem to recall.

5) I doubt this with every fiber of my being.

6) I am absolutely certain this isn't there. Nintendo has never supported cheating in Metroid, and in fact has done the opposite over the years (by having bubble doors remain open, by powering-up the wall jump's distance, and so on to restrict people from exploiting glitches in the games -- in my examples, respectively, to stop people from entering hidden areas/glitches or to stop the SM climbing of sheer walls.).

Until I see proof (which I bet I will not), that's my stance. Should I happen to unlock one of these things beyond Metroid 1 and Gallery, I'll post my save to prove it. On the other hand, if I get every ending on every difficulty mode and don't find it, that save's going up too.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Feb 5, 2004)

but it would be good if it also have the metriod 2 of gb.


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Feb 5, 2004)

yes its out


----------



## stahl (Feb 5, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now if only they'd remake/do a sequel for bionic commando.. That would be something! I still play it w/ pocketnes.



There is a sequel for Bionic Commando on GBC, called Bionic Commando Elite Forces.


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 5, 2004)

Might I suggest users who sign up, and only post one message that is pure lies (the one being discucced) be deleted? That just seems like immediate grounds for removal, to me. In all seriousness, If you walk into a resturaunt, and loudly proclaim, "All the food here is crap, but at least it's free!", you probably won't be around much longer.


----------



## dice (Feb 5, 2004)

One word which sums up this whole topic. . .


HAZAA!!


----------



## Zendrik (Feb 5, 2004)

Thx for your response X-Gamer, but you misunderstood the question. Umm....Should I play Metroid, that is a bonus feature on Metroid Prime before I play MZM? If I do this, I could see what changes were made, since I never played the NES game.


----------



## Garageboy101 (Feb 5, 2004)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ITS HERE IM  FLASHING IT WEEEEEEEEEEEEE YAY HURRAY HURRAY 3 CHeers for the 1 man musketeer!


----------



## DarkWolfNine (Feb 5, 2004)

Zinge88, 

Its really up to you.  They are similar in ways, but in others they are completely different. I think even if you played the original after Metroid Zero you would really appreciate what they have done with Zero. But Metroid (NES) is truly a great classic worthy of playing.

~DWN


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 5, 2004)

Whether you play the original game or the remake first is your own choice, Zinge88 like DarkWolfNine said. I would suggest playing the original game first and see how hard it really is (except that the bonus game from Metroid Prime allow you to save unlike the one on the NES). If you get too frustrated with this game, go ahead and try Zero Mission and you'll learn to appreciate all the improvements that were added into the game.


ATTENTION: Okay, I think we have enough posts saying "WOOHOO, finally here!", "I'm gonna download it right away!" or something else like this here. Sure, it's great to see a great rom like Metroid finally out but, if this keep up, this topic will be flooded with unnecessary posts like these so let's try to post something a little more useful from now on. If the thread get too big with so many posts, it will have to be closed eventually.


----------



## Jim200 (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok...commencing the mission right now (actually, I got to download it first). Are there any special kinks to be fixed with some emulators? For example, the flickering with Mario and Luigi: SuperStar Saga.


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 5, 2004)

So far, I haven't found any glitches in the game and I'm using the latest official version of the VBA (version 1.7) so I don't think you should have any problems with this one.


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, there are no glitches that I can find.  However, there are a few slow down points when there a whole lot of enemies on the screen.  It's weird, because that's the kind of thing you'd expect from a PC game, not a GBA game.  Although, it might be because I'm playing on my computer.  If anyone else is getting it, more importantly on hardware, could you say so?  I'd like to know.


----------



## Woxxy (Feb 6, 2004)

great game! plays very smooth! i love it, and i've only played it for a few minutes!


----------



## Electricview (Feb 6, 2004)

K i downloaded the 8 meg version of this trashman one.. anyone else get a "NES METROID" on their menu when they flash this? I get the normal zero hour but also get the NEW METROID option, that just goes to a black screen and locks up the screen?? whats the deal here?


----------



## thehumblepotatoe (Feb 6, 2004)

how do i download this file? i have an emulator but i am not sure how to download this off the page? can anyone help me out?


----------



## Opium (Feb 6, 2004)

QUOTE(thehumblepotatoe @ Feb 6 2004 said:


> how do i download this file? i have an emulator but i am not sure how to download this off the page? can anyone help me out?


You cannot download roms from the website, please read the rules.


----------



## face_kicker (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow...I can remember when I used to play this every Saturday afternoon in my big grey box!! This is so much nicer and easier. Old school gaming in full effect!! I hope you youngn's like it...This old man sure does!!


----------



## Myke (Feb 6, 2004)

so sad the time has come and gone =( oh well...speed runs here I come 
*patiently hopes and waits for a next metroid, other than prime 2*


----------



## chetzboy (Feb 6, 2004)

Yipee, finally it has been released !


----------



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2004)

Well dissapointed with this one.  Fusion is the better game IMO.
This game had a few nice touches but overall I wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## hvgaze (Feb 6, 2004)

do you get the original after you beat it


----------



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah, and a 'Gallery' that lets you scroll the ending screen you get -__-


----------



## hvgaze (Feb 6, 2004)

now im going to puch for it becouse you are right about impresion


----------



## Dogg Thang (Feb 6, 2004)

Ooooh! Contraversial! 

Well, I'm going to raise my hand here and say I agree with you Thug. I do think Zero is a great game but, like the original, I find the lack of any plot offputting simply because I have no idea why I am where I am, fighting the things I'm fighting and, sure, I have new statues pointing the way but I still have no idea why. It's not like Fuson had a great plot and I did find it a little restrictive but I always felt that there was a reason for doing what I'm doing.

Also the bulk of that new section was not enjoyable for me at all. I found it a chore.

Having said that, I think it is good and certainly better than many games of the same type. I think it's entirely possible that I just hyped myself up too much over it and so it couldn't help but disappoint a bit.

Dogg.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 6, 2004)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 6 2004 said:


> Well dissapointed with this one.Â Fusion is the better game IMO.
> This game had a few nice touches but overall I wasn't impressed at all.


I'm dissapointed they didn't put in Super Metroid!! =P

Though I really like the sneaking part, it was pretty awesome seeing her running around in her blue dress..

BTW, can anyone confirm if you can run around in bikini with Samus if you've beaten it in just an hour?


----------



## Wortex (Feb 6, 2004)

Im a bit dissappointed at the reactions when I revealed the unlockables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Although I dont need to do this, I did it anyways,, dunno why though... check this pics for all the unlockables in the game.
Before you reply, do see all the pictures, since the first one is a bit blurry.

Pic big size

pic small

pic2 big size

pic2 small

pic3 big size

pic3 small

screenshot from vba

same screenshot in jpg

oh and yea.. dont bother asking for a save file either.. since you ppl are 100% certain the unlockables dont exist.

PS: I havent done the metroid fusion linkage.. so I suppose I dont have it all unlocked....


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry guy, but it's called "Sound Test", not "Music Room". You didn't even place it in the right order with the other options. Looks like you've failed again.


----------



## Luse (Feb 6, 2004)

Well Wortex, I confirmed one thing about you...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your a Liar...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's everything unlocked, by a real Metroid killer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Now stop posting these lies, it's bad enough the hoaxes about the game being dumped early, we don't need more crap like this...


----------



## Dogg Thang (Feb 6, 2004)

Not to worry. Metroid 2 on Goomba seems to work well.

Dogg.


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 6, 2004)

QUOTE(Wortex @ Feb 6 2004 said:


> oh and yea.. dont bother asking for a save file either.. since you ppl are 100% certain the unlockables dont exist.


i.e. It doesn't exist and you're making it all up.  The simple fact that Nintendo actually denounced half of that stuff makes you wrong.  Not to mention, I trust Tempest (who's a Metroid freak) and Luse (who's actually beaten it) far more than I trust you.

Also, if that stuff does exist, why don't you prove it and show us?  I do believe there is a recording option on VBA.  You can show us accessing your options, if you feel so inclined not to give us a save, which by the way, would be your only real salvation.


----------



## Luse (Feb 6, 2004)

And after 5 minutes in photoshop...






Hmmm...

Look a secret option just for WARTEX....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow...


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Feb 6, 2004)

I guess I'm the only one that doesn't enjoy long, drawnout and boring plots. I think this game is great in terms of how it does it's story, as in hardly at all. I'm sick of having everyone's life story stuffed down my throat. Just put it in the instruction manual.


----------



## Myke (Feb 6, 2004)

^ yeah I agree, as much as I like story, I always liked the fact that all metroids are short on story, heavy on gameplay. and people always say it's too short of a game. I honestly like it that it's short.


----------



## Garp (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey, look! The GBA can show JPG images! Wow! You really proved a LOT with that one, Wortex. I'm tempted to take it all back now. All the things I said about dirty, low-down, disgusting people that live only to spread lies and misinformation. When I'm wrong, I admit to it. I don't hack up an image and put it on a GBA screen just to make myself look good. I really regret thinking of you as an intolerable, overbearing, disgusting manipulator of other people. Why, I even regret now stating that you are comparable to a used car salesman that's addicted to crack and crystal meth. Yep...you really made me eat my words and opinions, good sir. You've really shown me a thing or two.
Just one little problem there, mate. Nintendo never referred to the Metroid game on the Gameboy as Metroid GB. It was Metroid II: The Return of Samus. I have the original cart if you could slime your way over here some time to take a look. 
Man...I'm glad you're not some scummy, underground, reptilian dung eater. I really feel better about you now.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Feb 6, 2004)

OMG LUSE!!!! Can I have teh code 4 WorTex from U!!!!!!

Heh, if I didn't do it, some poor sucker would have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dogg.


----------



## Sharkhelm (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd play this game now but I'm already playing through about 5 other games already. Bet finish them first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, Luse, great picture - it's real funny.


----------



## subanark (Feb 6, 2004)

Time attack? anyone know anything about this? I found this "difficulty" when doing stuff with the memory editor?

oh... yea (saw the posts above)

http://www.cwu.edu/~harpera/metroid_zero_time.SAV


----------



## Woxxy (Feb 7, 2004)

[email protected]
lamer!


----------



## Cutman (Feb 7, 2004)

So, now that we've all had a chance to play, and some beat it, let's post our times and stuff!! 

Time: 00:52:00
Completion: 58%

The time is good, but the completion is not.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Feb 7, 2004)

QUOTE(Cutman @ Feb 6 2004 said:


> Time: 52:00
> Completion: 58%


52 HOURS?


----------



## Luse (Feb 7, 2004)

LOL... I just noticed that, I think he meant minutes but he miss typed it... Now how do you get a perfect time like 52 minutes and 0 seconds?


----------



## BvG (Feb 7, 2004)

YAY!
I beat the game in 3:24 hours and 51% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anyone know where I can get the other endings?


----------



## Cutman (Feb 7, 2004)

Haha, yes, I meant 00:52:00  =)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> LOL... I just noticed that, I think he meant minutes but he miss typed it... Now how do you get a perfect time like 52 minutes and 0 seconds?



I dunno, my luck was nice.  I should get a bonus for getting that time though.


----------



## ghirk (Feb 8, 2004)

cool !!


----------



## klobucar4 (Feb 8, 2004)

anyone know what happens if you beat it on hard with 100%. I beat it in 4 hours and something 65% on normal. I am trying to beat it on hard now, but it is much harder since the energy expansions give you only 50 more health and the missile expansions give you 2 missiles.


----------



## Cutman (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm guessing you get the best pic, which is pretty nice.


----------



## alextsing (Feb 9, 2004)

I want to play.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 9, 2004)

QUOTE(klobucar4 @ Feb 8 2004 said:


> anyone know what happens if you beat it on hard with 100%. I beat it in 4 hours and something 65% on normal. I am trying to beat it on hard now, but it is much harder since the energy expansions give you only 50 more health and the missile expansions give you 2 missiles.


http://www.vgmuseum.com/end/gba/d/mzm_2.htm

Spoilers if you link.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## MohammadKoush (Feb 9, 2004)

is it posible to have the gba to play multiplayer games using ezfa link to play with the pc.....it would be excelent idea to unlock things in games .... like metroid fution and zero mision on on pc one on real gba... thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and if any one know about it plz add ur 2 cent.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 GBA --ezfa--> pc


----------



## burndick (Feb 9, 2004)

Thks for the link Tempest Stormwind, that it's great, i will try it know.

LOL


----------



## Daedalus (Feb 10, 2004)

I managed to finish the game in just over 4 hours, without knowing about wall jumping, or collecting the morph ball speed boost thing. I just bomb jumped all around where I couldn't climb.


----------



## saschwatch2002 (Feb 19, 2004)

the link doesnt work


----------



## Smurf-X (Feb 27, 2004)

where do i go to get the download?


----------



## Smurf-X (Feb 27, 2004)

hey stivsama do u know where do i go to download the rom?


----------



## assassinz (Feb 27, 2004)

Did this game freeze on anyone when they beat the game? 
When I got to the end, the game froze when the alien spaceship is about to explode. I had to restart, but the save file shows that I did finish the game. 
I trimmed the rom before flashing it, so could that be causing the problem?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 27, 2004)

Smurf-X: Not only do we not like double-posting, but rom requests are against the Forum Rules.

Assassinz: First I've heard of a freeze on a flashcard with it... I don't exactly know much about them (don't have one myself), but for what it's worth, it's a new problem for me. Try using an untrimmed rom and see if it works.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## stivsama (Feb 27, 2004)

Why me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does my avatar look like the rom distributing kind? No kidding..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I get my hands on a flash-cart, why I oughtta.. :drooling frustration: Aggh, when shall I be blessed with one?


----------



## AceTim1080 (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok, ummmmm This may sound stupid but how do i download this rom from this page?


----------



## djgarf (Jun 28, 2004)

you dont!!
try reading the rules and u will realise that we dont supply roms on this website as that is illegal

is it just me that is noticing a pattern of first time posters bumping really old topics to ask for roms


----------



## Luse (Jun 28, 2004)

It's not just you... Maybe if we had the rules listed in the Board Navigation panel, more people might see them...


----------

